# Adding drip line to current set up?



## dslab (Oct 18, 2017)

I had a 5 zone irrigation system installed. In one zone the installed put a 3/4 line under my side walk and stubbed it up in my landscape area. Look close in picture and you an see it sticking up beside the sidewalk! I would like to tap into that 3/4 stub and add a drip line to a few new shrubs, tree, and then two potted plants on my porch. I have never done anything with drip line!!

What should I do/use to accomplish this?


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Yes, this is possible. You'll need to add a pressure regulator on the valve side of the zone. Once that's done you can just tee off of your stub and run your drip tubing. Should be a pretty easy and straight forward job.

Check out https://www.irrigationtutorials.com/ for more in-depth info.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Shouldn't be tough. I added dripper zone on my DIY install. I used this pre-configured valve kit.

https://store.rainbird.com/drip-low-volume/filters-valves-pressure-regulators/xcz075prf-low-flow-control-zone-kit-with-3-4-in-low-flow-valve-and-3-4-in-pr-rby-filter-assembled.html

Full disclosure, I have never used it. Set it up in August last year when I was installing the irrigation and doing a full reno, so the gardens were neglected. Getting the irrigation up and running is on my to do this for this weekend or next.


----------



## JoeyDonatelli (Apr 4, 2018)

This is what you need if this is already set up on a zone.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Rain-Bird-1800-Pop-Up-to-Drip-6-Emitter-Drip-Irrigation-Conversion-Kit-CNV182EMS/202262483

Super easy and you can split each one of these lines if needed so you could have 12 emitters.


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

JoeyDonatelli said:


> This is what you need if this is already set up on a zone.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Rain-Bird-1800-Pop-Up-to-Drip-6-Emitter-Drip-Irrigation-Conversion-Kit-CNV182EMS/202262483
> 
> Super easy and you can split each one of these lines if needed so you could have 12 emitters.


That's pretty cool


----------



## dslab (Oct 18, 2017)

Thank you all! Yeah, I'm actually not sure if the pvc line that is stubbed up is tied into the nearby zone, or if it stands alone and it's directly from the main line = I guess I will find out when I open it up!!


----------

